# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  خواطر حزينة

## اسامة يس

من المحتمل أن يسعد الانسان كثيرا ، ولكن من المؤكد ان يحزن اكثر 
اذا فرحت يوما كثيرا فاعلم ان مخزون السعادة قد قل 
كثيراً ما ينكر الانسان فرحه خوفا من الحسد ، وكثيرا ما يقر بحزنه كي لا يفرح احد
منتهى الايثار يبكي الانسان عند موت عزيز عليه ، ولكنه لا يبكي اذا فقد نفسه 
يبكي الانسان بالدموع كثيرا ، ولكنه يبكي بدون دموع أكثر
يستطيع الانسان تحمل الحزن لانه اعتاد عليه ، ولكنه لا يستطيع تحمل الفرح لانه لم يعتد عليه 
مهما حاولت كتم الدموع ستنزف العين دمعا عند شدة الضحك

----------


## د. حورية البدرى

الأخ الفاضل أسامه يس

وبرغم كل هذا الحزن 00
الا أن خواطرك جميلة 00
ويأتى جمالها - أخى - من أنها تعبّر عن نفس طاهرة نقية 00

لك تحياتى

د0 حورية البدرى

----------


## انا من اكون

أستطيع أن أعد لك المرات التى دمعت فيها عينى 
إن اى قلب غريب يستطيع التحمل حتى أنى أحس أن دموعى قد جفت أو أنى قد خلقت بدون دموع هذا ليس لأنى كثير الفرح لكنى أعتبر الدمعة عيب حتى أنى لا أبكى عند رؤية الميت وإن كان قريب لا أدرى إن كان هذا لأنى من أخر مركز فى قنا أو لأنى أبكى بكلماتى

----------


## اسامة يس

اكون او لا اكون هذا هو السؤال...................................... 
أما بالنسبة للبكاء فان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بكى عند موت ابنه ابراهيم  وقال : ( ان العين لتدمع وان القلب ليحزن وإنا على فراقك يا ابراهيم لمحزونون ) 
وشكرا لك على تعليقك :16:

----------


## د. حورية البدرى

أنا من أكون 
و أسامة يس
أفرح بوجودكما هنا 00 فى ملتقى الشعر والأدب 00
فأنتما تملكان النفس النقية 00 
وللفرح أشكال وأنواع 00 كما للحزن أشكال وأنواع تختلف باختلاف الشخص وطبيعته 00 وحدود مساحة الحزن 00
وأنت شاعر ياأنا من أكون 00 لهذا فطبيعتك مرهفة 000 أنت اذن تكتم دموعك وتمنعها 00 احتمال 00 لكن قد لانبكى أمام الناس ولكن نبكى أحيانا اذا اختلينا لأنفسنا 000
ثم من العيون التى حرّم الله - سبحانه وتعالى - عليها النار : عين بكت من خشية الله 0
الدموع اذن ليست نقيصة ولاعار 00 ولكنها مشروعة بالقدر الذى لايهدر الكرامة ولا الهيبة 0
لكما تحياتى 

د0 حورية البدرى

----------


## ابن البلد

أ/ أسامة يس
كلامك يلمس القلب 
كلماتك تعبر عن الواقع 
الناس بتحسد الناس علي الضحكة ( وتلاحظ أن اللي يضحك كتير يقول اللهم أجعله خير )

أنا من اكون ليس كتم الدموع عيبا وليست الدموع عيبا 
لكن لكك منا إحساس ومنا من تكون دمعته قريبه ومنا من دموعه تعتصر قلبه دون أن ترزف عينه دمعة واحده

----------


## فتحى ابو الفتوح

حبيبتي
برغم هذا الحبُ في قلبي وبرغم ان الفرحَ عنواني
لكنني اخافُ من غدي عبثاً اراه يلقيني الي طريقٍ ثاني
نعم اغفو وهواكي في عيني لكنني اصحو والخوفَ في اجفاني
هل يا تري من عنده ادركت حلمي ساراهُ يوما ذكري لأحزاني
نعم احتاجُ اليكي وأعرف أني اقوي من يأسي 
لكن حبك اقوي من نسياني

----------

